# Stall Mats



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I use those stall mats at my barn and they are great. When they are on sale, they're even better.


----------



## Getting Rich in Vegas (Jun 17, 2016)

We have the interlocking kind sold at Tractor Supply up here in New England. Absolutely love them.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I have mats from Tractor Supply. Yes, in Florida.
Love them for what I use them for.
I find they really don't move or shift very much even though they are not interlocking.
I have the larger and smaller sized ones...
I use them under my hay feeder and under my stall feed bucket location....anything to keep down the ingesting of sand is a plus in my mind.
Watch for a sale...will save you $5.00 to $10.00 per mat at least!! :wink: 
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I've had the TS mats down in our barn for 10 years now and still no problems with them


----------



## nicksti (Jul 5, 2016)

I guess that is unanimous for TS mats. I will check them out. Thanks.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

you could check with a dairy supply store, just make sure it is a rubber mat not a foam mat. foam is softer but will get chewed up much quicker by a horse that paws or a horse with shoes, although if you have a spare stall may be good to leave it empty and pick up foam mats if you get a horse that founders since it would be a nicer softer surface to stand on (or put foam over the rubber if you have one in that situation)


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi Nicksti, All!

I will add that you will want one (at least one) of those rubber mat gripper tools, too. Trust me on this one 

Steve


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

nicksti said:


> I guess that is unanimous for TS mats. I will check them out. Thanks.


_Tractor Supply flyer just came in the mail the other day...
Mats, 4'x6'x3/4" on sale for $35.99, savings of $4.00
I've seen better sale prices from them!!.
If you are not on their web site email address list, get on it. 
Mailed and emailed sale flyers and discount cards are sent periodically.
Some of those discount flyers have great prices not available to those just walking through the door but flyer presented for pricing...well worth it imo.

I don't us my mats to cover a stall floor but to put under feeding areas so my messy eaters can clean up and not eat so much sand as they lick..
I use the smaller sized ones that are also thinner.
I second getting the tool, or a tool to grab and hold, to help your grip when moving them...
:runninghorse2:....
_


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

george the mule said:


> Hi Nicksti, All!
> 
> I will add that you will want one (at least one) of those rubber mat gripper tools, too. Trust me on this one
> 
> Steve



Even better than the rubber mat gripper tools is a couple pairs of vice grips-----use one vice to hold the rolled mat and the other to grab the mat to slide it into place or out of the stall if needed. 


Our trailer has custom heavy, thick mats that were a PIA to remove for cleaning and then replace back in the trailer. I was cleaning the trailer one evening when my now hubby showed up, watched me struggling, told me to hold on for a minute, and came back with 2 pairs of vice grips---brilliant!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Just remember that TS will meet or beat any competitor's price, so look all around your area for the 4 X 6 X 3/4 mats and see if anyone beats TS's price and then tell them about it. It's saved me a bundle over the years. I too have the mats and have never found any I liked any better. I recommend trying to find a way to secure them in place once they're down. There's nothing I hate worse than having to dig out shavings and stuff that the horse manages to shove under the edge of its mats. Or tripping over them when I'm cleaning.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm also pointing out that they price match local prices.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Indeed they do price-match.
Need proof of the price difference.
You can make a copy of a ad, or online price and many today will match those too.

If you have Tractor Supply stores you may also have Rural King stores....
They are fierce competitors of each other....
I would be willing to bet that Rural King also matches Tractor Supply and other merchants prices too...
Sometimes it is more than meet but they will beat!!
:runninghorse2:.....


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

Just installed 6 stalls worth of mats. We purchased used conveyor belt cut in two pieces to fit 12 x 12 stalls. Our tool of choice for gripping was C clamps from the garage. You can screw the gripper part of the clamp down on the mat and pull on the flat part of the clamp. Worked great!


----------

